# Graphic Contest #34 ~ Twinkie ~ Valentine's Day theme!



## Heather102180

Theme is Valentine's Day...I know I know, Twinkie is a boy but I thought this was a lovey type picture and he'll look good with a Valentine's theme! :lol: 

OK, here are the Graphic Contest rules: 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Twinkie" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until January 24th at 12:00 am. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times. 

Lots of fun and creativity!


----------



## zippy96444

Here I go. THe first one!


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## Megan1216

Heather, congratulations on winning the contest!  Aw, what a cute kitty!

Zippy and Des, those are awesome graphics! It's not even the _end_ of the contest and there are only your guys' two and I know I'm going to have a hard time voting!! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Thank you Megan!  Are you going to enter?


----------



## doodlebug

Here goes nuttin'...my first submission...


----------



## Birman_4ever

Here is my entry:










Hope you like it!


----------



## horseplaypen

Wow, I actually hadn't peeked in here much in the few months that I've been back here... I'm glad to see the graphic contest is still up and running!


----------



## Megan1216

All the graphics look great! Y'all are doing a great job!  

Here's mine:









I had actually made this when I commented on the first two graphics, but I had a hard time uploading it to the gallery and photobucket. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby

Awesome graphic Megan!  What program did you use to make it?


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> Awesome graphic Megan!  What program did you use to make it?


 Thanks Des. I used PhotoExplosion. It was a Christmas present from my Mom.


----------



## marie73

Beautiful, Megan!


----------



## Megan1216

marie73 said:


> Beautiful, Megan!


 Thanks, so is your siggy. :twisted:


----------



## marie73

Meaghan1216 said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, Megan!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, so is your siggy. :twisted:
Click to expand...


Oh, it's definitely a work of art! :wink:


----------



## Megan1216

A 'Mona Lisa' work of art.  

Like I said, great graphics everyone. What did y'all use to make them?


----------



## doodlebug

Marie...did you lose a bet wth Megan?


----------



## Megan1216

:lol: I made her that Detroit Tiger siggy as a joke and we keep joking about it. :lol:


----------



## marie73

I don't have enough good pictures of Cinderella for anyone to make a beautiful signature for me yet. Megan made this and sent it to me and I thought it was hysterical! I deserve it for giving her such a hard time. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug

Figured it there had to be something going on.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

marie73 said:


> I deserve it for giving her such a hard time. :lol:


 And, she's listening and just for that, I might let up on her punishment a little...Nah maybe not! :lol: Ok....Back on topic. Oops!


----------



## DesnBaby

Meaghan1216 said:


> What did y'all use to make them?


Photoshop & paint shop pro :wink:


----------



## Heather102180

Ok, since there is a convo going on in this thread, I won't lock it. :wink: But, no more enteries are allowed since the deadline has hit already. Tonight, I will start the voting thread.


----------



## Megan1216

Heather102180 said:


> Ok, since there is a convo going on in this thread, I won't lock it. :wink:


 Thanks Heather!  But, it's pretty much stopped right now-we're handling it through PM. :lol:


----------



## Heather102180

Voting thread located here: 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=38912


----------

